# What am I doing wrong?



## Toff (Nov 26, 2013)

So I fast most days, 99% of the time, 16 hour fast

Im not really seeing much in way of results - belly fat still p*Ssing me off.

I train every other day, resistence until failure, full body. or splt.

diet when I do eat at 2pm is a plate of meat (say 6 chicken thighs) and evening meal is+something like chicken wrapped in bacon and veg, with sweet potatoes.

Im off the alcohol too,

Weekends i have a cheat day.

Im pretty sure im under eating most days, ie. less in than out.. so why am i not losing any fat?]

Im considering doing a 24 hour fast daily


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Toff said:


> Im not really seeing much in way of results
> 
> Im pretty sure im under eating most days


----------



## Toff (Nov 26, 2013)

Scared to eat more - maybe i should start tracking it better


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Toff said:


> So I fast most days, 99% of the time, 16 hour fast
> 
> Im not really seeing much in way of results - belly fat still p*Ssing me off.
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you need to start tracking your food for a start, workout your maintenence and then you have something to work from.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Use something like Fitday or MyFitnessPal to track your macros and cals. You'll be surprised how easy it is to 'over' eat. It may be your plates of meat and sweet potato, although healthy options are just to big.


----------



## Toff (Nov 26, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you need to start tracking your food for a start, workout your maintenence and then you have something to work from.


How does one know their maintenance if they're not already optimal?

I dont wish to lose weight, but fat, im not a skinny rake by any means but then im not a big bloater, id say 3-4lbs overwight

in jelly


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Chicken thighs are notriously high calorie if fatty and with the skin.

You are consuming too many calories if you are not losing what you want.

Eat less and move more.

IF isn't a faster way to fat loss, it is a convenience thing.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> How does one know their maintenance if they're not already optimal?
> 
> *I dont wish to lose weight, but fat*, im not a skinny rake by any means but then im not a big bloater, id say 3-4lbs overwight
> 
> in jelly


that doesnt really make any sense, any fat you carry will be extra weight on the scales.

There are calculators on line but i use myfitnesspal app, for me it has been pretty accurate although i'd suggest using it is as a guideline only as maintainence is allways the same for everyone. Use it to workout your maintenence, eat at those cals for a couple of weeks if the scales dont move then thats your maintenence, if they do then adjust cals accordingly.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

your probably eating or drinking something really unhealthy and you don't even know it other than that your not telling us everything - do not "fast" body will hold onto body fat. track your diet to the tea with calorie tracker and hot well under for you - 300 a day should be fine.


----------



## Toff (Nov 26, 2013)

I just installed FitDay - it says (2665 calories left)

I barely have over half that - cant be right sutrely - guessing thats for maintenance?

Ill try myfitnesspal


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

both meals are very high calorie - start logging cals would be my advice and see what you are really eating.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

*Im considering doing a 24 hour fast daily *

So you are going to kill yourself just to get rid of the belly fat?!?

a bit extreme to be honest...


----------



## Toff (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok so bit of advice please- Current weight 200lbs

Goal weight - ?

Weight loss goal 1.5lbs per week its suggested

It says 1590 Cals remaining for today (not eaten yet) - just had 5 coffees today, black. No cals.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, check out my website for top quality steroids at cheap prices
Www.platinumpharma.co.uk


----------



## Toff (Nov 26, 2013)

Macros - 30/30/30 ? or different?

Todays lunch will be 26% carb, 30% protein and 44% fat


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Why not stop with the fasting s**t and instead eat small clean meals every 2-3 hours.

Going without food for long periods puts your body in starvation mode meaning when you do eat your body will try and store as much fat as possible.

I don't buy into this fasting bullshit... I know plenty of people who eats f**k-all for a day or two then finally right before dying they binge on crap. Funnily enough theyre all fat woman...lol!

Also look into the banting diet....cut all carbs and sugar and replace it with loads of fat.


----------



## Toff (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok got a tracking app and going to check out C30-P40-F30 as that appears to be a mild dieting macro according to bb.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Sounds like your body may be in a fasting state. It might be worth eating properly for a week while you sort your macros and diet.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

peanutbob69 said:


> Why not stop with the fasting s**t and instead eat small clean meals every 2-3 hours.
> 
> Going without food for long periods puts your body in starvation mode meaning when you do eat your body will try and store as much fat as possible.
> 
> ...


No, no it doesnt.. starvation mode is a myth.

"Going without food for long periods puts your body in starvation mode meaning when you do eat your body will try and store as much fat as possible."

So from a calorific deficit, your body creates more calories to have enough to store fat?

IF is really useful if you're prone to overeating as its harder to whack tonnes of cals in in such a small window and It helped me drop 6inches off my waist in 9 months.

so IMO, this fasting 'bullshit' is pretty good. Its not about troughing cake and crap for 8 hours mind, its about fitting your daily calories into a smaller window.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Platinump said:


> Hi, check out my website for top quality steroids at cheap prices
> Www.platinumpharma.co.uk





JNape25 said:


> any freebies?


what @JNape25 said? try before you buy for a curious first timer ...VIRRRRRGIN....not to @JNape25 though..still cant sh!t right!


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

JNape25 said:


> View attachment 116695


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

peanutbob69 said:


> Why not stop with the fasting s**t and instead eat small clean meals every 2-3 hours.
> 
> Going without food for long periods puts your body in starvation mode meaning when you do eat your body will try and store as much fat as possible.
> 
> ...


This is probably one of the most uneducated replies ive ever seen on this forum and ive been on here a long time!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/secret-eaters


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Toff said:


> Im considering doing a 24 hour fast daily


 what your saying dont make sense if your fasting and only eating high protein/fat diet and low carbs you should be loosing weight regardless of training.

if you eat high fat and alot of carbs youll put weight on.

LCHF it allows you to eat more calories(fat) if carbs are really really low, plus you feel more satisfied less hungry for example eggs and bacon for a breakfast i could go till 5pm without being hungry without training of course.

you obviously eating to much or your fat and carb ratio is way out plus if your fasting for 16 hrs a day it only gives you 8 hrs to eat you should be able to cope with restricting food for 8 hrs. I assume you take advantage of the 8hrs you sleep plus a few hrs before bedtime as well? i did 18hr fasts which meant for me it was easiers to focus and be strict i would only have 6 hrs in a day to eat which meant i could only eat once a day. and it worked for me i lost 30kg over 3 months no training required.

24hr fast sounds extreme i think usually people who do that eat normal on other days.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Toff said:


> So I fast most days, 99% of the time, 16 hour fast
> 
> Im considering doing a 24 hour fast daily





Colin said:


> Interesting.


 Interesting...I think so...why choose such a prolonged method of suicide? Head, oven, turn on (don't light!) go sleep. If life's so s**t you want to kill yourself why make it shitter first by killing yourself as slowly and painfully as poss.



Thunderstruck said:


> This is probably one of the most uneducated replies ive ever seen on this forum and ive been on here a long time!


 It was just a bit misguided until the last line. Then it hit the red button with BALLISTIC LEVEL BOLLOCKS written next to it.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Toff said:


> So I fast most days, 99% of the time, 16 hour fast
> 
> Im not really seeing much in way of results - belly fat still p*Ssing me off.
> 
> ...


 Your body still needs to burn, so you should just lower your calorie intake otherwise you're just going to fatigue in the gym and naturally get not gains!


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Toff said:


> *Macros - 30/30/30 ? *


 Will the other 10% be from alcohol or what?


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Try going a fortnight without cheating and a cheat meal is a meal not a 3 hour buffet. Cut out caffeine, artificial sweeteners and do some cardio every now n then.. Ease into your meal start with something like kale before moving on to your meats and try not to drink water with your meals... When this stops working, play around with your calories.

This normally seems to work for me good luck


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Toff said:


> *Macros - 30/30/30 ? or different?*


 Should be different. Anything that can total to 100 should do.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Try eating normal 5 times a day small portions little and often fasting doesn't work for me either find I end up over eating due to feeling so hungry


----------

